# General > The Literature Network >  Slow pages

## Logos

The forums have been excruciatingly slow for me for the past several days. 

Whether I use IE, Netscape 7 or Mozilla Firefox it's all the same, very slow. argh!

Only seems to be happening at this site for me too.

----------


## amuse

no, it's me three; you aren't alone!

----------


## Admin

Welcome to the new school year.

This site has had a huge traffic jump, which is good and bad. It looks like we'll be getting 4 million page views a month this year.

So whats the problem? As you said, slow. This site NEEDs a new server, it's own server. I will be getting one soon. It'll be quite a bit of work.

----------


## subterranean

ou i thought iwas my pc...phew..haven't read this thread  :Smile:

----------


## Admin

i will move the site to a new server this weekend. so if there is any downtime or other weirdness that is why.

----------


## Logos

That's great news Chris, thank you! I hope it all goes well and not to much downtime.

----------


## Logos

Quoting myself to bump this, same thing going on past few days. 





> The forums have been excruciatingly slow for me for the past several days. 
> 
> Whether I use IE, Netscape 7 or Mozilla Firefox it's all the same, very slow. argh!
> 
> Only seems to be happening at this site for me too.

----------


## Scheherazade

Me, too!!!!!!! (extra !s as my msg wasn't long enough :-/ )

----------


## Stanislaw

it is very slow, even on me p4, with 256mb ram

----------


## Anselmus

It has slowed a great deal for me recently also - with the new forum additon I'd imagine.

----------


## Scheherazade

> it is very slow, even on me p4, with 256mb ram



Show off  :Wink:

----------


## Bongitybongbong

ok..that's good to know this pc isn't broken.

----------


## Admin

Notice we had a new member's online record last night?

Lots of traffic right now with search engines crawling.

----------


## Bongitybongbong

And that's good for the site...cool.

----------


## crisaor

Don't mind if I bump. Having the same problems myself. Sometimes the forums don't load at all.

----------


## Logos

Yes I had noticed, I'll try to be more patient when slowness happens again  :Wink:  




> Notice we had a new member's online record last night?
> 
> Lots of traffic right now with search engines crawling.

----------


## subterranean

>>>Joining the group of the "slow" protester  :Nod:

----------


## Scheherazade

It seems to be getting worse!  :Frown:

----------


## Jay

Is it only me ... the site's not slow  :Biggrin: ... it just won't load at times at all, lol, babbling something about an error, guess that explains it as well, heh?  :Smile:

----------


## Admin

That error was this afternoon when the server was upgraded with 512 more mb of ram. Hopefully that'll help some.

----------


## Jay

Goody, thought it could be something with my comp, it's a ... comp, therefore not usually working the way it's supposed to  :Biggrin:

----------


## Stanislaw

ahhh, back to the glory of highspeed, relativly speeking o'course.

Thank you admin, without this increase I may have been forced to use me afternoon time before class, for studying!!  :Biggrin:  

Tis nice, the new layout!

----------


## Jay

Site's REALLY slow today... something happening? Other sites are going fine, having problems with only this one. Upgrading? Moving? Traffic? Though last time I checked there was 20? users browsing the site according to the counter thingy.

----------


## Logos

I know Jay I notice that too that there doesn't seem to be huge amounts of people, `Guests' or not, accessing the site yet terribly slow  :Frown:

----------


## mono

Whew! I feel so relieved that this sluggishness did not result from my own computer (I noticed the slowness too).
Oh well . . .

----------


## subterranean

SO SLOWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW  :Bawling: 

HELP.....

----------


## Sitaram

I have dial up access (which is much slower than DSL) and a very fast new Dell machine, and I do a lot of posting and reading, and I have never once experienced slowness since I joined.

----------


## Logos

:Crash:  bah! it's doing it again.

----------


## subterranean

I experience slow response for this site since last week. Well, it has to do with the server, however this site load slower than other sites I visited. Maybe because it's heavier (with the avy and stuffs).

----------


## starrwriter

> I experience slow response for this site since last week. Well, it has to do with the server, however this site load slower than other sites I visited. Maybe because it's heavier (with the avy and stuffs).


I'm still having the same problem occasionally: the Flash banner ad fails to load, which causes the page not to load. It just sits there doing nothing for whole minutes.

----------


## Admin

As traffic increases speed decreases. There will be certain times of the day or month when the site will likely slow down some.

----------


## subterranean

What can be done to speed up the speed? 

(excuse my lack of knowledge in this thingy)

----------


## Admin

One thing I need to do is implement a caching system for the main site to cut down on database queries.

Otherwise the only option is server upgrades, or server moves. About a year ago this site got a new server, I don't know if you recall but that move drastically increased speed.

----------


## subterranean

Yes, Chris I remember about that where you created a thread to inform us about the server upgrade. What happen if you cut the database queries?

----------


## Admin

database queries are the most intensive things for the server to process, so cutting them would lessen the load.

Its just a matter of me coding the caching system, it'll be somewhat complex.

Currently all the pages on the site are generated on the fly (dynamic) when requested. What I need to do is make a system whereby once a week (or whenever) static files are generated off the database instead. Then only the search functions wouldn't be cached (and the homepage so it can always show the 10 most recent forum posts).

----------

